# Frogs and SNAILS



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

I am trying to make a Frog tank from a 10 gallon but was wondering if I put some 1" size ramshorn in the tank will the frogs eat them?... I am assuming yes but not completly sure... BTW The frogs are albino African clawed.. They are about 2 yrs old.... Not too big yet but they are growing.. should I wait to see how big the snails get first? Or will Apple snails be ok too.. I think those get alot bigger than Ramshorn. Which?, If any would be ok?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

No, the fogs can not eat the snails. To the frogs the snail's shell looks like a rock, no movement and not good tasting. Though I have a 10 gallon tank with frogs and apple snails. In the begening the frogs would bully the snails. Kicking them over once I saw one of the frogs try to eat the snail. Since then all the snails are getting along fine. I would assume the same for a ramshorn. There my be some bullying in the begening but the snails will DEFIENTLY not eat 1" snail, they would choke and it's not tastey. :razz:


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

K thnx for the info


----------

